# Dominion Detailing wax giveaway!



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Dominion Detailing Ltd. is giving away a brand new pot of Chemical Guys Pete's 53 Black Pearl wax. Please see our facebook page for details of this simple to enter competition.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dominion-Detailing-Ltd/338964202846666










_Pete's 53' Black Pearl Signature Paste Wax - Celebrates 53' years of life with a premium paste wax developed for all paints specially formulated for darker paints and metallics.

Pete's 53' like Pete is in a class all its own. Utilizing Chemical Guy's experienced chemists and Pete's 20 years of experience in blending automobile paints for the auto industry, Pete's 53' blends only the finest of raw ingredients almond, coconut, banana and propolis oils, in a premium emulsion combined with 53 percent Brazilian No. 1 White Carnauba by volume.

Pete's 53' is for the enthusiast who demands the highest and wettest level of shine. 53' blends the finest ingredients to deliver A premium blend of genuine carnauba wax and natural oils that makes paint *"drip off of your vehicle"* with a high gloss shine and shimmer that is sure to impress even the toughest of critic. Contains White Carnauba Wax, Montan Oil, Coconut Oil, Banana Oil, Almond Oil, Propolis (derived from Bees wax), and formulated with a liquid crystal polymer for extended longevity and durability._

Winner will be chosen at random on Thursday the 31st of October 2013. Good luck!  :thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Still plenty of time to win yourself a pot of Pete's 53 wax!!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Offer but dont and wont do Bookface, not even for a comp....:lol:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Entered mate. Thanks


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

A week left to enter this and possibly win!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Sshhhhh don't tell everyone as I might have more chance


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Great comp, entered and looking forward to winning


----------



## SuperTrooper (Apr 17, 2009)

Done, this would do my cars a treat for my winter protection! 


G


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Only a couple of days left to enter, competition closes at midnight on Thursday the 31st. Winner will be drawn and announced within a day or two.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

This competition is now closed, thanks for the hundreds of entries, winner will be announced this weekend.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

We have a winner! My daughter drew the winner this afternoon, all the names were put into a bowl, mixed around and she drew out .... Garry Mournian! (spelt correctly this time!)










Congratulations, your wax will be winging its way to you very soon. Big thanks to all who entered.


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

RobDom said:


> We have a winner! My daughter drew the winner this afternoon, all the names were put into a bowl, mixed around and she drew out .... Garry Mournian! (spelt correctly this time!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just spotted this. Cheers Rob - arrived safe and sound. Just not had a chance to use it yet!!


----------

